# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Trang trại đồng quê Ba Vì – điểm vui chơi cho bé và gia đình

## hangnt

*Khu trang trại đồng quê Ba Vì tọa lạc trên một khu đồi nhỏ xinh xắn có diện tích gần 20.000 m2. Ngoài việc nghỉ ngơi, du khách sẽ được tham quan các làng sản xuất nông nghiệp truyền thống, hưởng thụ các đặc sản thiên nhiên, tham gia trực tiếp vào các hoạt động mang đậm dấu ấn văn hóa đồng quê Việt Nam.* 


Trang trại nằm trong vùng ngoại thành phía tây Hà Nội, cách trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội 65 km. Nơi đây có địa hình thiên nhiên nông nghiệp rất đẹp và đa dạng (rừng, hồ, ao, suối, sông ngòi) tiêu biểu cho một nền văn minh lúa nước vào hàng cổ đại của thế giới thuộc châu thổ sông Hồng. Từ trang trại nhìn xuống, bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng những cánh đồng lúa có hình dạng bậc thang thấp, phía sau là màu xanh ngút ngàn của khu rừng nguyên sinh thuộc dãy núi Ba Vì. 

Đến với Trang trại Đồng Quê Ba Vì ngoài việc nghỉ ngơi, bạn sẽ được tham quan các làng sản xuất nông nghiệp có truyền thống lâu đời xung quanh trang trại với các cảnh quan đẹp, được hưởng thụ các đặc sản thiên nhiên tươi lành trong khung cảnh gia đình ấm cúng. Cũng như có cơ hội tham gia trực tiếp vào các hoạt động du lịch nông nghiệp mang đậm dấu ấn văn hoá đồng quê Việt Nam chủ yếu dựa vào thiên nhiên như: cấy lúa, bắt cá cua ốc bằng những dụng cụ làm bằng tre, trồng và hái các loại rau rừng và rau thảo dược, xem cách làm mật ong, tự hái và sao chè khô, cho đà điểu, dê, thỏ, bò sữa ăn v.v.


Trang trại Đồng Quê nhận phục vụ và tổ chức tour cho các đối tượng: Các bé mầm non, Học sinh phổ thông, Gia đình, nhóm bạn,  Khách quốc tế... 

Bạn sẽ thấy thật sự thú vị khi tham gia những tuor độc đáo được trang trại tổ chức như: tour làm bánh cuốn, tour học gói bánh chưng và nấu Phomat từ sữa Bò tươi Ba Vì, tour làm bác nông dân nhí… Lưu ý, Trang trại Đồng quê do đặc thù là tổ chức du lịch nông nghiệp với các hoạt động tại các địa điểm khác nhau nên bạn nên liên hệ trước để đạt chỗ. ĐT liên hệ: 0986 162 345 - 01258350723 – 0989633538




Không chỉ bó hẹp trong khuôn viên của trang trại, từ đây, bạn có thể tham quan: 

Làng chè 3 trại: Bạn sẽ được trực tiếp tham gia vào quy trình làm chè (hái chè, sao chè).

Làng thảo dược người Dao: Xã Ba Vì có khoảng 2.000 người (chủ yếu là dân tộc Dao), với 450 hộ, trong đó 80% người dân biết làm thuốc và sống bằng nghề thuốc nam với nguyên liệu chính là hơn 300 loài thảo dược mọc trên núi Ba Vì, tạo ra những bài thuốc nổi tiếng để chữa bệnh.

Tham quan các trang trại: trang trại bò sữa, dê sữa, cừu, thỏ; trang trại cây, hoa quả; nông trường dứa, trang trại ong... 

Đầm sen vườn Vua Hùng: có diện tích hơn 89 ha mặt nước, bạn sẽ được chèo thuyền và hái sen, câu cá. Nơi đây có nhiều điểm đến thú vị như: nhà thờ Hoàng Xá- ngôi nhà thờ gỗ cổ nhất Việt Nam; tắm nước khoáng nóng Thanh Thủy, rất tốt cho sức khỏe...


Phòng nghỉ: Trang trại có hai ngôi nhà gỗ 5 gian với 2 khu bếp hiện đại cùng 4 phòng ngủ, nhà vệ sinh khép kín. Một ngôi nhà sàn Mường cổ và các khoảng không gian rộng cho các hoạt động ngoài trời. Có thể đón các đoàn khách 50 người trong ngày; riêng các trường mẫu giáo có thể tổ chức cho 100 cháu sinh hoạt trong ngày. Nhưng bạn nhơ lưu ý là trang trại không tiếp đoàn ngủ qua đêm nên đến đây bạn chỉ nên đi vè trong ngày vì cũng rất gần trung tâm Hà Nội.

Tại trang trại còn tổ chức những cuộc giao lưu hát múa với các đội văn nghệ của hai dân tộc thiểu số Mường, Dao sống tại các làng sát trang trại.

*Sơ đồ đường đi*



Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## Alyaj

Thích quá đi mình cũng muốn chơi  :cuoi1:

----------


## Amp21

Hay quá
Hè mà cho mấy đứa cháu mình đi thì tuyệt

----------


## mihio

nhìn các cháu thích quá đi thôi,yêu thế không biết

----------

